
Web 2.0 madness grips China - gibsonf1
http://news.com.com/Web+2.0+madness+grips+China/2100-1032_3-6189238.html?tag=nefd.lede
======
ian
I studied at Tsinghua and worked in China for a while. The start-up buzz on
the streets there is unbelievably exciting. Most of my friends in Beijing
started their own businesses directly after graduation and have rapidly
innovated in industries as diverse as fashion, education and e-commerce.

I've been drawn back year after year since I was 18 to the visceral rush of
being somewhere in complete flux: I can't recommend a trip to China more
enthusiastically! If anyone on news.yc is heading out there I can help arrange
for you to meet web-entrepreneurs, please get in touch.

~~~
jamongkad
Hi Ian could I also get you email? thanks

~~~
ian
ian at songkick dot com

------
benhoyt
How can a madness about something that doesn't exist grip a country? :-)

